# Toning not bulking



## Sarah1466867952 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello all <- Newbie so I apologise if this is in the wrong section :-S.

I'm hoping to get some advice.

My legs lack lots of definition, but everytime I start on a leg toning regime I end up looking bulky rather than toned - to the point where I can end up struggling to fit into my usual skinny jeans.

I'm 28 and I'm not fat - as a guide, on the BMI scale I'm in the 'perfect weight' section (in fact I'm at the lower end of it) and am an english size 10 on my lower half/8 on my top half.

I often work out aerobically - really enjoy squash (play it 4 times a week) and go to a running club (not long distance - it's mostly lots of sprinting) and play tennis at a decent level. I eat healthily - I don't deprive myself the odd chocolate bar or fish and chips, but much of my food intake is made up of low fat/wholemeal/low sugar stuffs. I'm happy with my weight so it seems to be working for me J.

I am aware that I do almost no strength training and that any muscle I have is as a result of these predominantly aerobic activities.

But I'd love to have more tone NOT BULK to my legs.

Any thoughts would be really appreciated :becky:!


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

lucky u!!! wish my legs would bulk up as quick lol!! if u dont want to add size, avoid using a lower rep range (of 8-12), u should aim for higher reps, say 12-15 or 15-20 with moderately heavy weights that u can reach ur high rep range. lunges are good for tightening up ur legs, also leg extension and leg curls. u cud try 3 sets of each exercise and see how that works for u. x


----------



## Sarah1466867952 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Kitty, that's really helpful :becky:!


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hope it helps. im currently in process of bulking up and would love for my legs to fill out quicker lol!! guess im just impatient!


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

arnt we all lol lol


----------

